# 1 hr of non-stop action



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

After much debating i decided to head out and try and catch a tagged red, got in the water at 5pm, it was slow no bites till 8pm, during the non-action i was catching piggy perch, the first fish i caught was a mangrove snapper, then two rat reds and inbetween like 15 good size hardheads. As i fought one the other pole would bend and it was like that till 9pm. With all that action, I caught
a 22" red and the snapper to keep, there were alot of boats out there, and quite a few people wading, there were two coaches to my left and they had caught 1 red since 12:30, they caught 1 more keeper and left around 6:30, they were bubbas friends, Eddie and Gilly, Gilly caught both reds. I tried to take pics of the fish i caught, not the hardheads though. The Princess with her new cut.Fishon!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

*Fish*

A better picture of the fish.


----------

